# Deploying an office server on FreeBSD 9 or above



## fred974 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello,

I wonder if anyone here has come across an article/how-to describing how to deploy an office server on FreeBSD 9 and above using ZFS which includes:

a small web server;
e-mai;
webmail;
Samba for local file sharing (CIFS/Windows Networking/Network neighbourhood).

I'm after some guidance and I really need to understand the underlying of these areas in more depth.

Thank you in advance.

Fred


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 12, 2014)

Aside from the howto's here, Nostarch Press has a book (v7 though) detailing e-mail, servers, Samba:  thefreebsddiary.org >> more articles >> has postfix, samba, ... articles. There are more recent articles at mebsd.com. (My browser is not directly loading link code, sorry.)


----------

